# traveling to Cyprus



## ratty2204 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hello All
Hope you are all ok,,,just a quick question can you travel to Cyprus from Scotland been looking at travel guides but cant get a definate response thanks in advance


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

There are flight arrivals from the UK but you will have to spend 10 days in a Government appointed isolation center.


----------



## ratty2204 (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks for that Jonand Gaynor do you know anything about the centres??


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

The centres are hotels at each end of the island, depending on the arrival airport: you are escorted through immigration/baggage collection straight onto a coach and taken to the hotel, before you think 'great a freebe holiday' I have heard you are not allowed to leave your room and all food and soft drinks (no alcohol) etc are brought to your door. I have read somewhere you pay €60 at the airport for your rapid test and the authorities pay for the second test on the 7th day and if still clear you leave on the 10th day but others are saying you can leave after the 7th day test so unsure on that score.


----------



## ratty2204 (Mar 5, 2018)

ok thanks J booked on flight to Larnaca on 6th Jan hopfully 10 days isolation then on to Protaras get a cheap hotel for 2 or 3 weeks then search local papers for someone with a spare room looking for a lodger,, that will be 2021 sorted Cyprus here i come


----------

